# So i herd u liek Mudkipz



## Jack_the_White (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't know if this has been done before, as my title suggests, i dont come to the pokemon thread very often.  

You all should be familiar with this, if not, watch the original.  This is all about these mudkip things.  

My own Mudkip thing that I made is so i herd you liek soviet mudkipz.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 23, 2008)

I find this pretty funny, but...

prepare to get "this sucks" stuff by the anti-meme people. That's what happened in the lolcat bible thread.


----------



## S.K (Nov 23, 2008)

I loved this when it was new but now its kinda...meh.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 23, 2008)

It was great at the beginning, but it's been overused and is now ruined.


----------



## Retsu (Nov 23, 2008)

Old memes should be a bannable offense.


----------



## S.K (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah... I prefer Fuck yeah seaking... what?!


----------



## H-land (Nov 23, 2008)

Retsu said:


> Old memes should be a bannable offense.


It has been argued many a time that, in fact, a meme is by very definition old.
Still, since April Fools' Day a while back when dA changed everyone's avatar to a Mudkip, this meme... Meh.


----------



## Rossymore (Nov 23, 2008)

It was alright, but now it's just annoying.
This friend I have in another forum has a really long Sig all about Mudkipz.
I groan whenever he posts in one of my threads!


----------



## Lili (Nov 24, 2008)

I find it adorable, and I'm obsessed with them. I can watch this for hours without getting bored somehow.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 24, 2008)

It was cool before it went to far. I still love it but it gets annoying.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 24, 2008)

What about 'It has come to my attention, through a source other than yourself, that you find amusement or joy in the Pokémon Mudkip in some way?'

...No?

As most other people have said, it used to be vaguely funny, but it's starting to get annoying.


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah, the Mudkip meme has just gotten old. 

Gawds, some idiot in my Graphic Design class did a power point on this, and I'm suprised he wasn't kicked out of the class... :shudder:


----------



## Eevee (Nov 24, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> prepare to get "this sucks" stuff by the anti-meme people. That's what happened in the lolcat bible thread.


I am currently visiting the person who owns the handle "Mudkip" on AIM





yeah


----------

